# How do I view remote desktop's WM with vnc?

## audiodef

I've set up tightvnc and started vncserver. I can connect from another machine but I get a plain X window with an open xterm. How do I connect so that I see the remote machine exactly as I've set it up with the remote WM or DE?

----------

## eccerr0r

If you're using GNOME,

http://gnomejournal.org/article/29/remote-desktop-administration-using-vino

If not, there's a somewhat ugly-to-use but very functional x11vnc (which also works under GNOME of course).

vncserver starts up new virtual desktops.  These other two share existing desktops.

----------

## audiodef

I'm using Fluxbox and e16, but I'll check those out. Thanks!

----------

## Hu

Are you trying to get the remote user to see the same WM application as you use locally or are you trying to share exactly one instance of your local desktop?  In the former case, you need to modify the VNC startup scripts so it picks the right WM.  The VNC and local user would then run separate copies of programs and could be active concurrently.  If the latter, then you want to do as eccerr0r described.  In the latter case, there will only be one instance of the desktop.  Thus, in the latter case, but not the former, you could leave an application open when you walk away from the console, VNC in later, and have access to whatever it was showing when you walked away from the console.

----------

## audiodef

I see that vino actually doesn't have a bunch of Gnome dependencies. Can I use it without Gnome?

----------

## Casshan

This probably is the best way to go: x11-misc/x11vnc

----------

## audiodef

x11vnc is perfect!

Now, what's the best way to start x11vnc automatically when I boot my server?

----------

## Casshan

You could try /etc/conf.d/local.start but I'm not sure what happens if you try to launch it before X has started.

----------

## audiodef

I figured out a way. Just have slim auto-login and have .xinitrc start x11vnc. 

However, x11vnc quits when I quit remote viewing, so I have to start x11vnc again. How do I keep x11vnc from quitting after a remote session?

----------

## EatMeerkats

From the x11vnc man page:

```
       -forever

              Keep listening for more connections rather than exiting as soon as  the  first  client(s)

              disconnect. Same as -many
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## audiodef

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

X11VNC FOREVER! Someone has x11vnc pride. 

Thanks. I could have just RTFM!   :Embarassed: 

----------

